# Some pics from my purple R34 GTR V-Spec



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here we go:























































I got the car 2 weeks befor fresh from japan,hope that some of the members in japan on here can tell me something over it Car is from a city called "Chiba" in japan,it has the midnightpurple color LV4,there are only 300 made,as i bought it there have been foglights both sides from the frontnumberplate,the registration was "Chiba 399 TA 988",would like to know something more about it.

Car is in perfect condition,some small scratches at the rear bumper,but i will repaint in next week,there is some aftermarketparts inside,has had a Apexi Power FC fitted befor,because the boostcontrollkit is still in the car and so i have ordered a Power FC for it again,i will install a JIC FLT2A suspension next week,because it is much to high,maybe i change the wheel color to silver and then i will need to make our german TÜV tests to get it legal and registrated in germany.

When it is registrated it is one of maximum 5 R34GTR´s in germany :smokin: 

Hope you like the pics,weather is bad at the moment,so i will do some better when it is lowered next week

Alex


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

that is beautiful mate  

very jealous


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are some pics of my other toy,that toy is the reason for my name in this and every other forum


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Cool skyline did I see her at the Ring Easter weekend I was there wit a bayside blue one.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi deef,its a shame i didn´t see yours at the ring,mine was parked most of the time in the carpark @ the entry,because of the dealers plates im not allowed to take it on the ring ,and the ****ing turbo from the 6 broke after only 3 turns,it was only around 600miles old,so i did not have that much fun at that weekend,i was very happy that one of my british MLR friends takes me 2 times around the ring in his Evo 9

Alex


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Very Nice!! loveing the R34
and the rims are jast WOW! :smokin: on the car

i wood like to have a Midnight Pearl R34 to


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

wow! the R34 looks amazing.

The Evo's not bad either, lol what headlights are they on it?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Put a Z-Tune bonnet on the Skyline and it would be hardcore porn.  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sweet looking GTR with some choice additions too...although I'm not a fan of Tommy Kaira clocks....


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

that's a interesting gauge. nice cars, love that tes.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Both those cars a bloody gorgeous, you definatley look after the Evo....its prestine!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Beautiful GTR and Evo mate, i remember seeing the R34 in Japan when i was on the look out for one, nice cars ... enjoy


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely car and colour  but i am a bit biast


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning cars.


----------



## r32vspec2 (Apr 25, 2006)

Verry nice your BNR34 :wink:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice cars! love the 34


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

I dunno what to say, its just too beautiful  

Please take me for a ride, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice mate


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

r34 is nice...but **** me that evo is something else!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow cool GTR


----------



## R32_kid (May 18, 2003)

how do you find the evo compared to the gtr? Thinking of a similar swap?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

both very nice...... love the gtr34's colour.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

R32_kid said:


> how do you find the evo compared to the gtr? Thinking of a similar swap?


It´s difficult for me to compare because of the Skyline im sitting on the wrong side,normaly we germans like to drive lefthanddrive cars,so it is not that easy for me to drive the Skyline as it is to drive the TME,but i would say the GTR is much better then i was thinking it is,it handles well,you dont feel the weight of it,the TME is 1200kg with over 600PS,so no chance for a fair comparisation,but that is what i wanted,a different car to my TME,because the Evo 8 i had as everyday car is nearly the same type of car,compared to my TME,so now i have the TME for small roads and trackday fun and the GTR for the german Autobahn and longer trips 

@ all: Thanks for the answers,hope it looks a little more sporty when its lowered:smokin:


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Two fantastic motors mate!  

James.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG those Recaros.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

@ Evo vi............

Hi ya mate, Ya seen her parked near the gate with her nose pointing out towards the road. I was there sat but with out car as I had a bit of rad bother,I was there sunday wit her tho.Anyway hope to catch you again cheers Deef


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

lucky


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Bean said:


> Sweet looking GTR with some choice additions too...although I'm not a fan of Tommy Kaira clocks....



Me too,i will buy the Nismo 320km/h clocks as soon as possible,i dont like the digital speedo


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

What are you going to do for headlights?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> What are you going to do for headlights?


Not sure in the moment,i need to have a look what is available or if there is nothing good available,i will modify them myself.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> Not sure in the moment,i need to have a look what is available or if there is nothing good available,i will modify them myself.


Sean Goodman on here just got his R34 recently...wonder what he did? 

Just curious as I will probably sell mine next summer and want to know that there are options out there!

How many R34's are there in country do you suppose? I know of 4...sure that there are a few more floating around!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*evolution vi*

the nismo 320 dails ,whant swap them for kaira ?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*..*

sorry i got the nismo dails , whant to swap them for kaira , i also have lefthand drive emarked lights for the tuv if you need them ,


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

greek r34 said:


> sorry i got the nismo dails , whant to swap them for kaira , i also have lefthand drive emarked lights for the tuv if you need them ,


Send me your phone number,sounds very good


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Hy Alex,

I hope you will get your german car titel as fast as possible, so we can make a Testdrive


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

www.dreamcarcompany.nl did a headlight conversion


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Tommy Kaira said:


> Hy Alex,
> 
> I hope you will get your german car titel as fast as possible, so we can make a Testdrive



We can make a testdrive when ever you want,i have the red plates,dont forget


----------



## devin (Jan 20, 2006)

lets meet


----------



## Tommy Kaira (May 9, 2006)

Sounds great! I will call you!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here are pics of my car after some mods,refurbed wheels,wider tyres etc..........

Thanks to Abbey Motorsport for helping me out with the parts,you gave me a very good service:thumbsup: 





































Will take some better pics soon,just need to check out my new camera


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

VERY awsome.. both cars..


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

both cars look superb mate 

you must be made of money owning a r34 and a 600bhp evo 

is that the evo that has just been mapped by sam ( dentist ) just a guess


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

drifter-boy said:


> both cars look superb mate
> 
> you must be made of money owning a r34 and a 600bhp evo
> 
> is that the evo that has just been mapped by sam ( dentist ) just a guess



It would be nice to have enough money,really 

Yes,its one of the cars that sam (dentist) mapped for me last week here in germany.

Thanks:bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

jamesskyline153 said:


> VERY awsome.. both cars..



Thanks


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice...love em both


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

New Pics


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Very nice :clap:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

looks great


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

*Sweet*

:clap: :clap: 

looks very nice indeed


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

New ones again:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

:drool: 

lovely pics !


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Dude, seriously, sweet car. Loved it with the gold rims and didn't think i'd like it with silver but i do. The night shots are swell as well. Midnight Purple is the sh*t. Love the car and looking forward to more pics of it.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice, it reminds me off a car that resides in Japan


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys,i never likes the gold wheels in combination with the MPII paint.

Trying to get some more photoshooting practice


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car man, love the new wheels. Looks definetly better then with gold wheels .. . thx for sharing.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice choice on the wheels! Oh and that tiny white sticker on the side of the bonnet....I thought it was a big scratch


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thanks guys,i never likes the gold wheels in combination with the MPII paint.
> 
> Trying to get some more photoshooting practice


Doesn't look like you need the practice - great pics.
Car manages to look even better too :bowdown1:


----------



## skyline swift (Aug 20, 2003)

what can i say but way ;-) yum yum 

the best looking purple gtr around ! wow


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Weren't you on Spa with that Evo on the 28th last month?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

dinges said:


> Weren't you on Spa with that Evo on the 28th last month?


Yes,that´s my Trackday/Funcar,Spa was fun,but too wet,i dont like to drive in the wet,crashed a BMW some years ago at under 100km/h on the Autobahn because of aquaplaning,since then i have respect from water 

So i only made 5 Laps @ Spa,but i enjoyed it a lot:bowdown1:


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, was drooling around the car for a bit, but you never showed up hehehe.

We had fun too until my m8 crashed his Skyline, but next time we'll be there again .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen the crashed Skylines,the white one was not that bad,but the purple one was hit a bit harder.

I was most the time at my friend richard,who blows his engine on his Evo 9


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, the purple one was my friends car .

I was driving behind a black Evo 9 who blew his engine on the straight after eau rouge, pretty girl in it also , was that your friends car?
I was with another friends in his Scooby type-r and we both thought the car actually blew apart, expecting debri on the track, such was the smoke hanging over the track.
We were relieved to see the car in (almost) one piece though. .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes,this was/is richards Evo 9 that you followed,the girl inside the car is my girlfriend,so thanks for the compliments,i´ll tell her :chuckle: 

The 9 broke conrod number 1,the whole cylinder broke away,from head to the oilpan was a big hole,5cm wide,so i can believe there was a lot of smoke from all the water/oil


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

After nearly 9 month owning it and driving with dealer plates,its done,it is official registrated and has its own plates.

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

congrats mate, some nice nismo skirts would look nice!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> congrats mate, some nice nismo skirts would look nice!


They come hopefully tomorrow:clap:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Congratulations on the successful registration!


----------



## Suicidal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2004)

Very nice skyline....maybe my GTT will look like that when it grows up...
Id rather have a shot of the Evo though....now thats cool....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Suicidal_Maniac said:


> Id rather have a shot of the Evo though....now thats cool....


A shot of my Evo?? if i understand it right,send it to me


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> Congratulations on the successful registration!



Thanks,im happy that its done,so it´s soon for sale and then roll on 
the V-Spec II Nür


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> They come hopefully tomorrow:clap:


Well great minds and all that!

Hopefully i can post up pics of mine in few weeks for you all to rate!:thumbsup:


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

well done, alex!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Ralf,you are here,nice to see you in this forum


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

great looking car. well done.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*NICE*

JUST LOOKED AT THE PICS OF YOUR GTR JUST WANTED TO SAY YOUR CAR LOOKS GREAT MATE:thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank´s R33 GTR N1. 

Yours looks great too,love white car´s:bowdown1: 

PS: The pics dont do justice to the car,in real it looks much better,but it is very difficult to get the car in the right position/light,so that´s the best i could get out of my cam:chuckle:


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

PLZ DONT CHANGE THE CLOR OF YOUR RIMS THER FABULOUS LIKE THAT YOU WILL KILL THE BEUTY MONISTRIOUS OF IT DODE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:

- Kevin.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Think this may be the last pics i can take from this GTR as long as i own it,car is sold,goes in around 2 weeks to a very good home,a true enthusiast for Jap performance cars.









































































Will be back with a new R34GTR very soon,hopefully do i get the one i reserved yesterday.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

^^^^It's sold??? I didnt even know you were thinkin that way...great looking car! Is it staying in Germany?

Gonna let us in on the the new one???


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

psd1 said:


> ^^^^It's sold??? I didnt even know you were thinkin that way...great looking car! Is it staying in Germany?
> 
> Gonna let us in on the the new one???


Yes,it stays in germany,will go to a good home,he is registered here too.

Let you all know,as soon as the contract is made,that is hopefully tomorrow.

Alex


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

cool car:bowdown1: 

see if i can spot it, i'm in frankfurt today,and stuttgart tomorrow, as i'm driving 1 of the trucks on the red hot chili peppers tour.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ Neil: When you go from Frankfurt to Stuttgart,you will drive the A81,my exit is "Ilsfeld",about 30km befor Stuttgart,then your only away 3km from me:wavey: Sad that you have to work,we could drink a beer









I´m often in Stuttgart too,most of the pics where taken in Stuttgart.


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*looks wicked*

Fantastic looks the nuts.Very appealin lv4 :clap: :clap:


----------

